# S3 Wheel compatibity



## Roger browne (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi,

I am looking into purchasing a new S3 for the 09 season. I'm a little confused over which wheels are going to fit and which will not. 

The Cevelo web site shows a list of the wheels that do not fit, but has been saying "This list will be updated as new information becomes available" for a while. 

Does anyone know if an S3 will be compatible with any of the Mavic Ksyrium clincher wheel sets. I know that my Tubular 404 zipps will fit for races but I want to purchase a pair of Mavic Premium SLs for general use. I am aware that the Mavic R system wheels do not fit. 

I weigh 71kg so should not flex wheels too much. I do intend to race this bike to a fair standard.

Plus if you have one? Is this bike worth the hype? As I would like one but might have to sell a kidney to get one! 

Cheers R


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I went to pick my S3 up Monday, but my Kysrium SL's won't work. So I didn't get the frame. Some people on the Cervelo forum say it's pretty much a race day bike and why would someone ride it with SL's, I'll tell you why, because I buy bikes to ride all the time.


----------



## Roger browne (Apr 21, 2007)

*hey*

That is a pain in the arse. If they still did the SLC SL that would be perfect as you would be able to have your pick of the wheels. Not really impressed. I will have a word with my LBS in the week to see what they say. One of their guys has just been away on a training weekend with Cevelo so it will be interesting to hear what he says about them. 

Much as I like racing I would like the occasional ride too on it with out putting serious race wheels on each time. I only race on Tubulars due to the risk of punctures when general riding. I have other bikes to ride. But if I'm spending this kind of money on a bike I would like to be able to use which ever wheels I choose. 

If any one has an S3 which wheel set do you use?? And do you only race on it?

Cheers

R


----------



## RobertBGfitter (Jan 10, 2008)

*S3 Wheels*

S3 frame with training set of Roval Fuse Star wheels. Works great very aero wheelset @ $900.00 for set.

Cervelo and Specialized Dealer


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Picture by any chance?


----------



## RobertBGfitter (Jan 10, 2008)

Will get you a pic next week. We have a rider using the bike now out of town.


----------



## Thom_y (Jan 19, 2007)

The thing a lot of people are overlooking, not everyone considering buying an S3 is planning on buying new wheels. They may have pre-existing wheels (for racing or training) that they want to use, or have a favorite wheel that they would like to buy for the frame. Yet, unlike most road bikes, it is not so straightforward. ONly certain wheels can fit. Never mind if you are on a big group ride (e.g. century, etape, touring etc.) and you break a spoke or something. What the support vehicle has, may not help you continue on. Such is life if you go for the bike I guess. 

Meanwhile, even though I have changed my mind about buying an S3, it is interesting to read bikeradar.com regarding Sastre's S3 and the reasons why he switched from his R3-SL. It sounds like he really likes the change in the S3 compared to SLC-SL in terms of less harsh ride for his previously injured back. So this suggests the bike is perhaps not all hype.
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/pro-bike-carlos-sastres-cervlo-testteam-cervlo-s3-20229


----------



## soulfly_nyc (Feb 16, 2007)

So, why is Sastre one of the only ones from the team with an S3 right now?

I've heard a few speculations, but nothing has allowed me to check that question off my list.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Because the S3 is a pain in the arse.

Be wary if you are planning on running Campy components as well, as there have been some compatibility issues there, too.

The S3 was a poorly thought-out design. They brought out a bike that only allows a narrow spoke profile right when wheel manufacturers are bringing out wheels with a wider profile for strength.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Clearance.



I suspect a DA hub laced to a 32 hole mavic reflex rim _just_ doesn't clear the frame. No one uses aero-wheels in classics anyway. The S3 was made to be used with aero wheels plane and simple. I think the whole whhel thing has been blown out of proportion. If you're really that worried just get the S2.


Starnut


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Disgruntled employee? I have an S3 and like it. Yeah, it sucks that I can't use certain wheels, but I adapted quite well to the 09, 404's.


----------

